# Pathfinder does not accelerate



## Gennaro (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello all,
new to this, but in desperate need of help. I have had a 2003 Pathfinder SE for several years and it has been the best vehicle I have ever owned, but all of a sudden it stopped accelerating. It will start and idle, but even with the peddle to the metal it will not rev / accelerate. I know that there are several sensors involved with transmitting the command to the engine. I don't want to just throw parts at it. Anyone else encouter this problem? how could I resolve this?

thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

does it cut out at 2500 rpms by chance? is it driveable? Most auto parts stores can pull codes for you, might try that.


----------



## Gennaro (Sep 16, 2011)

It doesn't "cut out" it feels like it is just not getting any fuel. Like as if I were pressing the pedal to 1500 RPM and holding it there. I have taken it to the auto parts store and they told me that the part is a "dealer" only part and to expect to pay lots of money for it. That's not the real issue, I just enjoy fixing it myself.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

was it a throttle camber?


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

I tell you, the same thing happend to me once on my 2001.. the problems started after an oil change.. what happend was, the oil fill cap was never closed, and the plastic cap was left on top of the engine.. then the cap got stuck in the throttle linkage, preventing the throttle from opening fully...


----------



## Gennaro (Sep 16, 2011)

I wish it werer as simple as an oil cap getting stuck. My Pathfinder is a fly by wire model. NO CABLES
I'll check just to make sure.


----------

